# [Risolto] - Bootsplash ... come averlo ???

## matthew_s

Ciao a tutti !!

Ho bisogno di aiuto  :Rolling Eyes: 

E' da un bel pò di tempo che cerco di mettere il bootsplash, sulla mia Gentoo, ma proprio non riesco... 

Allora attualmente ho il kernel gentoo-sources 2.6.33-r1 con 

Device Driver -> Graphics Support -> (M) Support for framebuffer devices dove : 

(*)Enable video mode handling helper

(M)userspace vesa vga graphics support 

Ho seguito anche la guida su uvesa che diceva di impostare: 

(*)initial ram filesystem e ram disk (initrams/initrd) support 

 /usr/share/v86d/initrams

al Grub ho aggiunto questo  ---> video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-24@60 e initrd (hd0,6)/boot/initramfs-bootsplash

Quando avvio questo kernel dopo i messaggi iniziali che si visualizzano , appare la schermata nera che non va via.... impedendomi di avviare il sistema, non appare kdm insomma, però il sistema non si blocca resta funzionante , difatti se clicco sul pulsante di accensione si spegne correttamente

Qualcuno di voi ha esperienza con il bootsplash ... riesce ad averlo ??? Io ho una Ati RADEON HD 3470   :Confused: Last edited by matthew_s on Thu Apr 22, 2010 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

questi due li hai già visti?

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

hai provato anche con il framebuffer vesa generico?

----------

## matthew_s

Ho risolto una parte , la risoluzione sono riuscito ad attivarla, pero' la schermata poi mi resta nera... quando dovrebbe vedersi lo splash , e poi tutto ok arriva kdm. Avevo sbagliato impostando come modulo Uvesa

Ho seguito i due link , ma non riesco a capire il perchè dello schermo nero.

Ho usato splashutils per generare l'immagine ma non vede poi

----------

## k01

se il framebuffer è attivo ma non si vede il tema che hai scelto, probabilmente è un problema con quest'ultimo, magari hai digitato male le opzioni del kernel, o il nome del tema non è quello. prova anche con un altro tema

----------

## dynamite

Mi sembrava tempo fa di aver notato che il sistema andasse in cerca del tema "default" indipendentemente dal nome reale del tema scelto, io avevo risolto creando un link simbolico /etc/splash/default alla cartella del tema che volevo, poi avevo seguito tutti i passaggi delle guide indicate usando come nome del tema "default"...

----------

## matthew_s

Sono riuscito a sistemare , commettevo qualche errore nella generazione dell'immagine initrd, grazie per i link

----------

